# Back To The Future III Delorian



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

Found a Weller 1:24 scale Delorian from Back To The Future Part III, and I simply couldn't resist . . .

Using a screwdriver, a Dremel cutter, a few brass strips, a little bit of glue and some Sierra Valley SVE1 wheels, it was a simple task to convert it to 45mm gauge . . .

The scale/gauge is slightly off for standard gauge, but it's a bit of fun all the same.

At 1:24 scale, it needs to travel 3.667mph, and be powered by 50.42 megawatts to travel in time.

I will not be held responsible if you use someone's locomotive to recreate the crash in the movie . . .



If anyone can suggest a source for 8 spoke 2.5mm (or thereabouts) wheels, I'd appreciate it . . . or any suggestions for how to add spoked wheel caps to the wheels I've got . . .


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

cool, did not lgb have some spoked wheels?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat modifications! LGB made metal spoked wheels 

There is a die cast 1/24 BTTF III DeLorean already made with the train wheels, I'm not sure of the gauge but I do recall seeing it on Gauge 1 track, I think it was on GSC.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks good. 
I have had a 1/32 plastic kit for years, waiting for me to put together. 
The front wheel track of a real one is apparently 65.4", which is tire centre to tire centre. 
In 1/32 = 2.04", and 1/24 = 2.725. 
So, I doubt that a 1/24 model would be Gauge 1 track 'ready'. 
I am finding that on the 1/32 the wheels look a little too 'inset' into the wheel wells, so in 1/24 it looks even more so. 
Nice that we have these 'extras' to do in this hobby. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.entertainmentearth.com/prodinfo.asp?number=DC21015 

I think it was this one, but it was probably reguaged like the OPs


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Yep, scale is most definitely an issue. Still, this was more a "just for fun" project than an attempt to accurately model the scene. As you can see from the pics, I had to cut away a substantial amount of the chassis to get the wheels to fit in. The locomotive is also impossible to get without scratch building or kit bashing. I figure, as it's a time machine, it could conceivably be in any era, and perhaps they accidentally went somewhere that was narrow gauge! 

vsmith - I believe the model you posted is a 1:18 or 1:15 scale model, I've seen those around before. 

Aoshima did a 1:24 scale kit with rail wheels, but the gauge is an issue and those kits are out of production. 

I've heard of the 1:32 kits, and thought about getting one, but my locomotives are 1:20.3 so I figured the 1:24 was the best compromise between matching the track and matching the locomotives. 

I've seen this done before in HO scale, and in my searches online it's been done in a few places, but I have yet to find one that actually runs on gauge 1 track - though I suspect it's been done. 

One impressive 1:24 scale diorama I found was this one, where the car/scale are accurate but the locomotive (very hard to get!) is not: Scroll about halfway down the page


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I converted mine some time ago, although the pic isn't great 

http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/bcer960/?action=view&current=IMG_0561-1.jpg 

Mine "lives" behind that building. I have a LED light and sound systems to give it the appropriate "time Travel"effects. Then it comes out and slowly goes about 40' down the track and disappears behind some trees. Later when the passenger train travels on the track in front the Delorion makes its way back behind the building, so you can't see it reset. This is all done with DCC and Railroad & Co. 
I agree with David on the scale. I got around this by bringing all the drive train to the driver side, as this is the only side that is seen. I am still looking fo a Marty figure, preferably with a poncho. 
Great job on the engine "bumper" Looks great. 
Ray


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I thought it was fantastic!! Considering that G scale is nothing BUT scale compromise, no problem!!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Scott, that's heavy


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey that's great! I had the same idea a few years ago:









I had a friend of mine machine custom wheels in brass for me. They are not spoked but have holes in them to give a rough approximation of the movie car. I had the wheels made extra thick so they wouldn't look so inset as David mentioned. It looks fine sitting on the track-- a fairly good illusion. If you look at the car from underneath the thick wheels look a little odd but I compromised for the appearance on the track. I also painted a bunch of the fine details on the car including the "flux capacitor". I love the bumper you made from the discarded tires. I saved my tires to do that but haven't yet gotten around to it. Here is a link to a gallery of my conversion:  Rail DeLorean Gallery  

 Regards,


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say, that is COOOOOL


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw a Delorean the other day in Massachusetts: license tag "MCFLY" Great fun ... hadn't seen one here in salty New England for years!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I have to ask...are going to copy the scene in the movie and run that Accucraft 2-8-0 off a cliff??


----------



## tazsmith14 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey there!
I have recently inherited an LGB Lehmann Circus train from my grandfather. My 5-year-old son and I are obsessed with our new hobby. He also loves the movie, Back to the Future III. So I obviously started looking around for a Delorean that he can play with when we put up our track. Does anyone have any updated information on where I could find a g-scale Delorean and/or a Delorean kit that we could put together? Please excuse any of my ignorance as I'm new to all of this.


----------

